# whats up everone



## 01warrior (Jun 20, 2005)

hello everone im josh i live in ny  i have been big into lifting weights since i was 14 anyways there seems to be some good information here i really wanna build up more this summer i had lost 45 pounds and now im 5'9 148 pounds my goal is to get some killer trapzoids in the next month . Its nice to meet everone here


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 20, 2005)

I doubt you will see significant improvement on your traps in just a month.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 20, 2005)

_Welcome to IM _


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard 01warrior!  

I will give it 3 months before you notice any improvement.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2005)

01warrior welcome to IM!


----------

